# Carter MagFence II



## jack1

Looks like you got a great tool for a good price. Can't beat that!

Jack


----------



## Surfside

Good score! Band saw fence is very useful.


----------



## ellen35

I purchased the first iteration of this mag fence… also at a woodworking show, also with UHWM face board. The second generation is far superior to the first. Using knobs instead of a lever on each end saves innumerable finger injuries as the lever snaps back due to the high quality of the magnet. I did try talking with the folks from Carter at the show the following year and they just were not happy to hear about it. I asked if I could "trade it in" since I thought it was an inferior product (as evidenced by the new model just one year later) and again, they were not interested. Carter is a great company… the first design of this fence was not one of their star products.
Buy the one reviewed here if you are looking…
Great review, BigDawg.


----------



## Ken90712

I have been on the fence on buying this for a while. ( pun intnended ) LOL Nice review I think I'll pick one up.


----------



## Triumph1

Shawn, I have the 14" Rikon also. The fence is so so as you stated. It isn't square to the table. Like Ellen I bought the first version of the Magfence. I completely understand her finger injury statement. I plan on re-purposing it and picking up this new model. Thanks for the review.


----------



## cutworm

Good post!


----------



## jdman

You need to talk to someone at Carter, always ask for someone other than who answers the phone. push! They do not want to hear about an inferior product, Call the people who sponsor the wood working expo, they will pressure them, and remember the squeaking wheel gets the grease.

Sorry to rant but I hate people and companies who put out an inferior product. I am tired of China Junk and the people who sell such junk.

Good Luck and Regards.

JDman


----------



## dustyal

Thanks for the review… very helpful.

I bought, but have yet to receive, a Craftsman 14 inch bandsaw… and it does not come with a fence. So, I will be in the market for a good fence. I had looked at this online, and wondered about it. Also, I saw on line the older model Ellen mentions.. I could see a problem with the older version.


----------

